# Banned fish in Ohio?



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

Where can I find a list of fish that aren't allowed to be kept in ohio


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Search one of the sticky threads in this section.

OHIO: 

-- it is unlawful for any person to possess, import, or sell live individuals of the following fish species (scientific names listed exactly as provided in code section) or hybrids of any such species at any given time: 

1) walking catfish (Clarias batrachus), 
2) diploid white amur or diploid grass carp (Ctenopharygodon idella), 
3) silver carp -- white bream (Hypopthalmichtyhys molitirx), 
4) black amur -- black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus), 
5) bighead carp -- bighead -- bighead amur (Aristichthys nobilis), 
6) rufe (Gymnocephalus cernuus), 
7) round goby (Neogobius melanostomus), 
8 ) tubenose goby (Proterorhynus marmoratus), 
9) snakeheads (Channa spp. and Parachanna spp.), 
10) white perch (Morone America), 
11) three spine stickleback (Culaeea aculeatus), 
12) sea lamprey (Petromyzon marinus), 
13) eastern banded killifish (Fundulus diaphanus diaphanus), 

Souce: Ohio Dept. of Natural Resources, Division of Wildlife regulations, Ohio Administrative Code (OAC) 1501:31-19-01(A).


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

I misinterprited the title  , I took it as literally fish not allowed in us, ca, uk lol.


----------

